
Is Flipkart CEO Kalyan Krishnamurthy Moving Out? - jai_vardhan
Flipkart’s CEO Kalyan Krishnamurthy may move from the company’s top post, according to two sources aware of the development. While it’s not clear when he will move out, sources indicate that his transition will be materialized over the next two months.
======
jai_vardhan
[http://entrackr.com/2017/12/flipkart-ceo-kalyan-
krishnamurth...](http://entrackr.com/2017/12/flipkart-ceo-kalyan-
krishnamurthy-moving-out/)

